# Mon clavier rétro éclairé ne s'allume plus...



## pixelemon (5 Octobre 2004)

(titre), alors que mon écran est bien sensible à la luminosité ambiante, donc pas de problème de capteur, reste l'hypothèse de l'applicatif (?) qui ne commande plus au clavier, ou bien le circuit est brisé ? 

je ne sais pas et lance un S.O.S, merci d'avance pour vos témoignages et eventuelles solutions.

(pitié, mon alubook a 18 jours...)


----------



## pixelemon (5 Octobre 2004)

un tuyau peut être ? un mot réconfortant ?


----------



## pixelemon (5 Octobre 2004)

un crachat ? un jet de pierre ? un coup de pied ?


----------



## pixelemon (5 Octobre 2004)

la charité.....


----------



## bibyfok (5 Octobre 2004)

je compati...


----------



## Sebang (5 Octobre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> je compati...



Pas mieux.


----------



## Onra (6 Octobre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux.



idem


----------



## woulf (6 Octobre 2004)

lorsqu'en environnement sombre tu tapes sur les touches qui commandent la luminosité du clavier, il se passe quoi ?

Je dis ça parce qu'il m'arrivait de temps en temps sur le 17 d'avoir le retroéclairage du clavier désactivé sans savoir pourquoi et en tripotant les touches, ça repartait, mais tu as déjà du le faire j'imagine.


----------



## pixelemon (6 Octobre 2004)

en fait il ne se passe rien, mais rien du tout, je suis sur une piste, car quand je désactive les extensions il est allumé en permanence, je vous informe dès que je trouve, au cas ou ça puisse aider quelqu'un ensuite.


----------



## pixelemon (11 Octobre 2004)

ayez tout roule,  , il à suffit que je repasse mon tft externe en écran secondaire et que je le repasse en principal et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...

va comprendre Charles (ingalls)


----------



## emge (12 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> un crachat ? un jet de pierre ? un coup de pied ?



Il doit être capable de détraquer son power book le pixel à sa moman pour être battu !


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)




----------



## alixAZERTY (25 Août 2008)

j'ai un mac pro pour régler le degré d'intensité de lumière des touches il suffit d'appuyer sur les touches F9  et F 10 c'est l'icone demi cercle entouré de petits traits

la réponse est un peu tard mais bon mieux vaut tard que jamais..!!!


----------



## bookbook (25 Août 2008)

Et une médaille d'or de déterrage de topic, une !!!

Pour un premier post dans le forum il y a mieux, comme aller te présenter dans la rubrique des nouveaux membres.


----------

